# How much do you pay for your riding lessons?



## Bambi. (4 April 2013)

Out of curiosity! And what area are you in?

I pay £35 for an hour in the midlands


----------



## poppet (4 April 2013)

£25 1 hour group lesson, £27 30 min private, west Scotland


----------



## PleaseVenus (4 April 2013)

I pay £18 for an hours group lesson. I get a discount as it's through uni. I think it's £22 if not. I'm in the south west


----------



## Chocy (4 April 2013)

Dressage lesson £25/ 45mins 

Jump lesson £30/hour with eventer 
West of Scotland area


----------



## Shantara (4 April 2013)

I paid £12.50, but alternated between £10 and £15 so I didn't have to faff with change.
It was an hour+ lesson, either a hack or jumping/schooling. I get them for free now I'm a livery though


----------



## shampain (4 April 2013)

Private instructor, mainly RWYM, £20 for an hour on my horse/various horses that I ride for other people. Riding schools around here cost approximately £35-£40 for a private hour the last time I checked.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (4 April 2013)

£20 or £25 per hour for a private instructor to come to my yard


----------



## kc100 (4 April 2013)

Depends on who the instructor is and what they are teaching really. I have had one instructor who did a private hours lesson for £20 - he was good, but not great and he was a dressage rider and showjumper, no real speciality to be honest. Rode as a professional rider competing and exercinsing other peoples horses. 

We have a very good eventer who comes to our yard, he charges £35 per private lesson and he does mostly jumping lessons. A young (ish) dressage rider who has trained with Carl Hester comes to our yard for dressage clinics and he charges £40 per hour. My next lesson will be another dressage clinic with a girl trained by Carl Hester who has her own string of dressage horses on her own yard and competes regularly from Advanced Medium upwards and is aiming at Grand Prix this year. She charges £35 per session. 

Oh and I'm in the West Midlands BTW. I think between £30 and £40 is about the norm in the Midlands, if they are a pro. I wouldnt be paying that much though if they were not a pro or a very highly qualified trainer who was a pro in the past!


----------



## arizonahoney (4 April 2013)

Anything between £25 and £40 in Surrey for a visiting instructor, one on one lesson.


----------



## kc100 (4 April 2013)

Forgot to add - those prices are for lessons on my horse, at the yard where he is kept. 

If we are talking about riding schools, then my group lessons used to be (this was about 9 months ago before I started sharing) £20 per hour. Privates were a bit more expensive, cant remember though as I never had one!


----------



## Nicnac (4 April 2013)

At home in Kent - £40 for dressage trainer. Around 45 minutes 2 - 3 x a month.

SJ usually £20 at home; or £50 private at local eventer's yard, once a month.

Plus clinics ranging from £20 for gridwork to £60 for XC.


----------



## soulfull (4 April 2013)

Dr £40
Sj £30


----------



## Kikke (4 April 2013)

At the yard when I am on livery pay £30 for an hour, also occasionally go to a classical dressage instructor and pay £45 for 45 minutes. This is oxfordshire.


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (4 April 2013)

@ Yard, own pony, £15 for 45 minutes of your choice. Norfolk, private lesson


----------



## McW (4 April 2013)

30 in SE for 1hr


----------



## BWa (4 April 2013)

At home in the paddock or stubble field. I pay in cups of tea, biscuits and fresh eggs from my hens! My instructor is also best friend and she comes to put us back together every few months to get rid of bad habits.


----------



## Umbongo (4 April 2013)

I used to pay £15 an hour for a brilliant lesson with a good instructor in Somerset.
I have paid £45 for an awful lesson with a rubbish instructor in London


----------



## SCMSL (4 April 2013)

I pay 300 monthly for daily lessons. I'm in Portugal =)


----------



## Megibo (4 April 2013)

On my livery yard on own horse- 30 mins £15, 1 hour £28


----------



## Armas (4 April 2013)

150 for 10 50min lessons I travel to the yard all lessons are one on one. Thats about £13 a lesson bargain but then I live in rural France


----------



## ebonyallen (4 April 2013)

Kent.... I pay £15 for individual half hour lesson.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (4 April 2013)

£25 per hour private lesson at my yard by an excellent instructor from Doncaster.  I'm slightly further for her so I think she charges less in Donnie surrounds.


----------



## kat2290 (4 April 2013)

I pay £20 for an hour in a riding school, or can do 30mins for £10

Excellent value for money IMO


----------



## Farcical1 (4 April 2013)

I'm in Cambridgeshire and pay £27 for a 45 minute lesson with a fab instructor who comes to me. She has been teaching me and my husband for the last 12 years and has made horse owning much easier. I'd pay her double or triple if I had to; hope she doesn't read this!


----------



## Carojay (4 April 2013)

I'm in Cambridgeshire. When I had lessons at a riding school I paid £25 for 30 minutes on my own. I now pay £42 for an hour with a brilliant instructor who comes to me. She has helped me so much and I would pay her more but like farcical1 I hope she doesn't read this!


----------



## Misog2000 (4 April 2013)

I pay £40 a lesson (45 mins - an hour depending on how she goes) for my flat work lessons, the difference in my mare has been so huge since I started using my current trainer, and she is worth every penny.

I also have jumping lessons for which I pay £20 a lesson, only started these recently but really enjoying them, instructor is very positive and helpful and both me and my horse have a great time 

I just need to win the lottery now so I can have them more often


----------



## FubsyMog (4 April 2013)

I pay £16 for an hour's group lesson or £38 for private at a RS, on RS horse.Think it's a bit less for own horse.I'm in Northern Ireland.


----------



## Pippity (4 April 2013)

I'm in Cheshire and pay £20 for a half-hour private lesson (discounted by £5 because I go mid-afternoon mid-week), or £23 for an hour group lesson in the evening.


----------



## Captain Bridget (5 April 2013)

Currently I'm paying $75 Australian Dollars for an hour private lesson. Equivalent to about £50! This was the cheapest place I could find that wasn't over an hour away. Living in Sydney sucks for riding.


----------

